# Mobil 1 5w30 in 2.0 engine



## pdowty68 (Aug 7, 2014)

Do you think Mobil 1 full synthetic in 5w30 is a good choice for a 2.0 8v in my 2003 jetta? I know it calls for 5w49 but almost all 5w40 oil is diesel oil. I used to use shell rotella in my jeep xj with the 4.0 I6 and I hear it's a great oil. I also hear that it kills catalytic converters (because of all the extra diesel additives I guess). I just changed my oil and used the 5w30 Mobil 1 so it's too late now, but the rotella is cheaper and I will use it next time if you guys think it's a good choice. Let me know what you think.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

The 2.0 is a mild engine that does not stress the oil. It is notorious for upside-down rings, which can burn incredible amounts of oil. My mom had a 1996 Passat 2.0 that was serviced at a BOSCH Center with 15w-40 it's whole life w/o burning a drop.

That Mobil 1 5w-30 has a tendency to burn off, so it might be a bad combo. More burning means more deposits and more organo-metallic additives hitting the cat. I would not worry about cat poisioning, add levels have been reduced, and new chemistries too. For instance QS Defy has a special kind of zink that doesn't pollute cats. Kendall and Castrol have Ti additive. Other oils use boron, antimony, sodium and overbase calcium.

If you have low consumption, then go ahead with any 5w-30 you want. Synth oil will last a bit longer in service, if you don't want to change for 10k or whatever. If you're doing 5k changes, check out Mobil Clean High Miles. Use 10w-30 or even 10w-40 if you burn a lot of oil or are in a hot climate. Pennzoil HM is blended pretty thick in 30 weights, and the HM additives is a plus for any old engine. The QS Defy high miles is great too. I run my Porsche on it. Also, there are now 10w-30 diesel-rated oils like Rotella, Chevron Delo and Motorcraft (which comes in a 5q jug at W*M. Those HD Diesel oils are a great choice if you're burning oil and are trying to go longer intervals. Will not hurt cats, lol. If you still want Mobil 1, look at the M1 High-Miles line. The 10w-30 HM is QUITE robust.


The pqia test survey covers a lot of products, if you like to check out specs. I need low-volitility oil for my direct injection engines. Viewing the results, you'll see off-brands are scary bad and most all name brand oils are quite good. The Mobil Clean and Pennzoil (QS) products I use the most.

http://www.pqiamerica.com/samplesummaryPCMOrev4test.htm


----------



## pdowty68 (Aug 7, 2014)

T Dog said:


> The 2.0 is a mild engine that does not stress the oil. It is notorious for upside-down rings, which can burn incredible amounts of oil. My mom had a 1996 Passat 2.0 that was serviced at a BOSCH Center with 15w-40 it's whole life w/o burning a drop.
> 
> That Mobil 1 5w-30 has a tendency to burn off, so it might be a bad combo. More burning means more deposits and more organo-metallic additives hitting the cat. I would not worry about cat poisioning, add levels have been reduced, and new chemistries too. For instance QS Defy has a special kind of zink that doesn't pollute cats. Kendall and Castrol have Ti additive. Other oils use boron, antimony, sodium and overbase calcium.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the help! Next time I think I'll go for rotella 5w-40 or 10w-40


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

My daughter has a 2000 Jetta with 2.0, 5w30 synthetic did not work well cause it was too thin and i think she has the upside down ring situation so it burned off quickly.

Best oil IMO is Castrol 10w40 high mileage part synthetic, usually good specials at local auto parts stores and Walmart.


----------

